# Etiquette



## size_five (Jan 28, 2019)

This can be a general thread on etiquette discussions; however, I'll start off with two.

Parents and fans of a team should sit on "their half" of the field, meaning along the sideline on the half across from where their boys are seated.  Sitting on your opponents half is just plain impolite.

Second, at fields with stadium seating, if you bring an umbrella or canopy, please set it up near the top of the stands as to not block the views of other spectators.


----------



## greekgirl (Jan 28, 2019)

size_five said:


> This can be a general thread on etiquette discussions; however, I'll start off with two.
> 
> Parents and fans of a team should sit on "their half" of the field, meaning along the sideline on the half across from where their boys are seated.  Sitting on your opponents half is just plain impolite.
> 
> I completely agree and I had to ask some parents to move after the team manager had requested the parent move and they refused this weekend.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Jan 28, 2019)

size_five said:


> This can be a general thread on etiquette discussions; however, I'll start off with two.
> 
> Parents and fans of a team should sit on "their half" of the field, meaning along the sideline on the half across from where their boys are seated.  Sitting on your opponents half is just plain impolite.
> 
> Second, at fields with stadium seating, if you bring an umbrella or canopy, please set it up near the top of the stands as to not block the views of other spectators.


#1.  Mountain out of a mole hill.  Who cares.
#2.  Absolutely.


----------



## size_five (Jan 28, 2019)

Banana Hammock said:


> #1.  Mountain out of a mole hill.  Who cares.
> #2.  Absolutely.


Plenty of people care.  I hear comments about it all the time, so I'm saying something about it.
If you don't care, well, that's your business, but that doesn't mean it doesn't matter to others.
Also, if you don't care, then it shouldn't be too big an imposition for you to be polite and sit on your side.  Thx


----------



## Banana Hammock (Jan 28, 2019)

1.. Teams warming up for the next game staying off the playing field.
2.  verbally insulting the referees.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Jan 28, 2019)

size_five said:


> Plenty of people care.  I hear comments about it all the time, so I'm saying something about it.
> If you don't care, well, that's your business.  Just sit on your side.  Thx


You hearing about it doesn't change the fact that its just petty.


----------



## JCM (Jan 28, 2019)

Banana Hammock said:


> You hearing about it doesn't change the fact that its just petty.


I disagree.  Our club's parents are mostly calm and there to watch their kids.  My wife and I sit on our team's side to just watch our kid and usually sit toward the end line.  When a parent comes from the other team because their DD or DS is playing on that part of the field, it's fine, but when they are screaming their head off, overly instructing, etc. it's not cool and is certainly obnoxious.

I love soccer, love watching my kids play, want the best for them and have coached for a long time, but anyone who thinks their kid needs them screaming like that is just fooling themselves.


----------



## jpeter (Jan 28, 2019)

#1 Parents too vested & emotional in the results or outcome of a call, play, or the game to act rationaly at times.  Nick picking too much. 

Let's not forget this is still a kids game and they don't much care about anything but playing and would rather not hear all the sideline commotion or petty stuff.

We have friends sometimes we visit with so I don't always sit on the opposite side all game, we joke laugh and occasionally debate stuff but we try to keep things calm and civil.

At the beginning of the season(s) on when there are problems normally parent and/or player reminders will be sent out by the da or your club.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 28, 2019)

Banana Hammock said:


> You hearing about it doesn't change the fact that its just petty.


Not when said spectators are yelling, cheering and being boisterous. It tends to be provocative and leads to bad things.  If they are being subdued and social....no big deal.  But I would thing the OP’s comments are geared towards those making more of a verbal presence than a physical one.


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2019)

"Sitting on your opponents half is just plain impolite."

Not if you are quiet and polite.  It also may be a good opportunity to meet nice people.


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Not when said spectators are yelling, cheering and being boisterous. It tends to be provocative and leads to bad things.  If they are being subdued and social....no big deal.  But I would thing the OP’s comments are geared towards those making more of a verbal presence than a physical one.


Then he should have said that.


----------



## Fact (Jan 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Then he should have said that.


If you have not figured it out yet, this is why a lot of people on this forum do not like you.  This adds nothing constructive to the discussion.  Stick to constructive posts that add value.


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2019)

Fact said:


> If you have not figured it out yet, this is why a lot of people on this forum do not like you.  This adds nothing constructive to the discussion.  Stick to constructive posts that add value.


If you don't agree with me, I am open to a polite discussion.  Character assassination is not a good way to start.

By my estimation, the reason a lot of people do not like me is because they don't like hearing the truth.


----------



## size_five (Jan 28, 2019)

While I think most people agree that it's not good form for parents/fans to sit on the opponent's half and yelling, cheering and being boisterous ... I think there is also the issue with physical presence. 

First, most people would like to sit near midfield to get the best view of both halves of the field.  Also, often, you'd like to sit near your team's other parents, as you've developed a relationship with these people.  I've been to several games where the opposing team spread out on both sides of midfield, relegating our parents to either stand behind them , wedge in onsey-twosey between their groups, or sit down together down near the top of the box.  This is not cool.

Second, as for the "yelling cheering and being boisterous":  while most of us agree this is obnoxious, this leaves things open for interpretation.  While I might find my comments, cheering, etc to not be obnoxious, the other team might not. 

Really, the simple answer is just sit on your side of the field.  It reduces issues, removes matters of varied interpretation, and provides the best chance of a good experience.  It's simple, it's polite, and it's the right thing to do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

Fact said:


> If you have not figured it out yet, this is why a lot of people on this forum do not like you.  This adds nothing constructive to the discussion.  Stick to constructive posts that add value.


You tell him, you hypocrite.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

espola said:


> If you don't agree with me, I am open to a polite discussion.  Character assassination is not a good way to start.
> 
> By my estimation, the reason a lot of people do not like me is because they don't like hearing the truth.


Your estimator is way off, it's because you are an asshole.


----------



## outside! (Jan 28, 2019)

I would add one for the camera people. If you are taking pictures or video of the game, shut up! For good lighting, camera people need to move around the field. Don't make it hard on those of us who do keep quiet by mouthing off on the sideline! Be friendly and nice to everyone around you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 28, 2019)

outside! said:


> I would add one for the camera people. If you are taking pictures or video of the game, shut up! For good lighting, camera people need to move around the field. Don't make it hard on those of us who do keep quiet by mouthing off on the sideline! Be friendly and nice to everyone around you.


People just need to shut up period. We have all pretty much heard it all, talk to your kid, be positive and enjoy the game, your kid will enjoy their self more also.
BTW, my daughter shushes me from the field on a regular basis, mostly in fun, I hope.


----------



## electrichead72 (Jan 28, 2019)

I would add one here..

When you're kid's game is over, get out of the way. This is such a pain.

They sit and talk, not moving, well into the start of the next game while people that are trying to get a spot to watch their kid are trying to squeeze in and find some space.

It's the worse during some tournaments when a team has set up their camp, right there on the sideline. EZ ups, tables, chairs, taking up all of the space that is there between two fields. Find a place away from the field. You are not the only one playing there.


----------



## seuss (Jan 29, 2019)

Please don’t spit/drop sunflower seed or pistachio shells where you are sitting. 

What on Earth makes you think someone else should have to come sit on top of your disgusting  mess?  

I’m talking directly to you (whoever does this)


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Then he should have said that.


Why are you still even here?


----------



## INFAMEE (Jan 29, 2019)

I wonder if soccer parents complain about this kind of stupid shit in Europe and S.America? Jeez


----------



## size_five (Jan 29, 2019)

INFAMEE said:


> I wonder if soccer parents complain about this kind of stupid shit in Europe and S.America? Jeez


I would hope that they wouldn't have to.


----------



## outside! (Jan 29, 2019)

INFAMEE said:


> I wonder if soccer parents complain about this kind of stupid shit in Europe and S.America? Jeez


I am sure they complain about the same stupid shit or different stupid shit.


----------



## Frank (Jan 29, 2019)

In 


outside! said:


> I am sure they complain about the same stupid shit or different stupid shit.


In Spain it’s that they only serve Estrella beer at the games.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jan 30, 2019)

seuss said:


> Please don’t spit/drop sunflower seed or pistachio shells where you are sitting.
> 
> What on Earth makes you think someone else should have to come sit on top of your disgusting  mess?
> 
> I’m talking directly to you (whoever does this)


Actually, people should want to sit on sunflower seeds. Sunflower seed shells are allelopathic, which means that they produce a chemical that inhibits the growth of other plants. This property makes sunflower seed shells well-suited for use as mulch in gardens and flower beds because of their ability to suppress weeds.





(since a bunch of other stupid arguments seem to be happening).
lol.


----------



## size_five (Jan 30, 2019)

Please don't litter - at the field itself, parking area, or anywhere else really.  There have been a few games where quite a mess was left behind.  It does not look good on our program, and littering is just plain bad anyway


----------



## R2564952 (Jan 31, 2019)

“Beauty is on the inside”
-ugly people

“Cool Prius”
-nobody

“Stay on your side”
-parents on a losing team 

“That player is not that good, why does the coach play them so much”
-parent of benchwarmer


----------



## focomoso (Jan 31, 2019)

R2564952 said:


> “Stay on your side”
> -parents on a losing team


For me, it's the opposite. When we're winning, especially by a lot, that's when I want to be sure the opposing parents stay on their side. I've seen dads pacing the wrong sidelines looking for a fight...


----------



## seuss (Jan 31, 2019)

R2564952 said:


> “Stay on your side”
> -parents on a losing team


https://coastsoccer.com/CSL-rules-2018.pdf

“H. All players, parents, administrators and spectators of each team must, where possible, stay on their respective side of the field (at least five (5) yards off the sideline) during all games. Administrators shall have the right to request the referee to enforce this rule during the game. Failure to comply with these rules shall, at the referee’s discretion, result in the game being suspended. The offending team may be brought before the CSL Board of Directors or its designee for disciplinary action.
1. Respective side shall be determined by the HOME TEAM. The HOME TEAM shall select its side of the field and the VISITING TEAM shall go to the opposite side of the field. The HOME TEAM is the team that is listed 1st on the CSL Match Report.”


----------



## Nefutous (Jan 31, 2019)

seuss said:


> https://coastsoccer.com/CSL-rules-2018.pdf
> 
> “H. All players, parents, administrators and spectators of each team must, where possible, stay on their respective side of the field (at least five (5) yards off the sideline) during all games. Administrators shall have the right to request the referee to enforce this rule during the game. Failure to comply with these rules shall, at the referee’s discretion, result in the game being suspended. The offending team may be brought before the CSL Board of Directors or its designee for disciplinary action.
> 1. Respective side shall be determined by the HOME TEAM. The HOME TEAM shall select its side of the field and the VISITING TEAM shall go to the opposite side of the field. The HOME TEAM is the team that is listed 1st on the CSL Match Report.”


The refs I have asked to enforce this rule in Coast don't.

Is there a similar enforcement rule for CRL?

Not an issue when the people are respectful. I have had some great conversations with opposing parents.  But when they start to badmouth kids, I want them moved.


----------



## MWN (Feb 4, 2019)

Nefutous said:


> The refs I have asked to enforce this rule in Coast don't.
> 
> Is there a similar enforcement rule for CRL?
> 
> Not an issue when the people are respectful. I have had some great conversations with opposing parents.  But when they start to badmouth kids, I want them moved.



Coast and Presidio follow the procedure of each team/parent group on opposite sides of the field.  CRL, SCDSL, DA, US Youth/Cal South, follow a standard of teams on one side and parents directly opposite the team bench.

As a parent of a GK, I find myself at least 1/2 the game "in enemy territory."  I generally have my tripod and camera sitting there filming (err ... digitally recording ... as there is no film involved).  I listen, bite my tongue, don't cheer and just film ... digitally record ... and will strike up a conversation now and then with another parent who often is the intelligent one that sits away from the crazies in the middle.

One of my favorite experiences when my son (Surf) was guesting for a FC Bayern team in his Surf GK kit.  The Bayern team was playing a Surf Academy team.  The parents on the Surf Team were pretty cool and very complimentary of the Surf GK playing for Bayern.  After the game at least 5 different (enemy parents) came up to my son after the game and praised his play.  The fact they were all Surf  parents praising another Surf GK probably had something to do with it ... of maybe they were just being nice because I wasn't an ass while filming/digitally recording.



I'll never know.


----------

